# Messiest Truck



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup: I win!!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

:yes:...


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Are you ok moore ! ? How close to you WAS the bomb ? :blink:


----------



## plugger (Apr 4, 2013)

How the hell do you let it get to that stage?!

Can you even sit on your seat? Or see it?

You know once we invent teleporters youll have no need for that haha!


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

moore said:


> :yes:...


What are you doing with bags of plaster? I thought you were a bucket baby.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> What are you doing with bags of plaster? I thought you were a bucket baby.


 Hot mud is not plaster Brightstar!


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

moore said:


> Hot mud is not plaster Brightstar!


The number one ingredient is plaster. Hot mud is plaster and lime.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

plugger said:


> How the hell do you let it get to that stage?!
> 
> Can you even sit on your seat? Or see it?
> 
> You know once we invent teleporters youll have no need for that haha!


My Daughter had two of her freinds stay over last night.. this morning they asked if I could take them to Mcdonalds for breakfast..I said no...But I can go to Mcdonalds and get ya'll some breakfast...


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> The number one ingredient is plaster. Hot mud is plaster and lime.


 Well that's what I tape my butts and seams with..plaster..after that it's a/p all the way:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> Are you ok moore ! ? How close to you WAS the bomb ? :blink:


 The other side...


----------



## plugger (Apr 4, 2013)

moore said:


> My Daughter had two of her freinds stay over last night.. this morning they asked if I could take them to Macdonalds for breakfast..I said no...But I can go to Macdonalds and get ya'll some breakfast...


Wrappers thrown over the shoulder into the back seat no doubt!

Just think of what you could find cleaning that thing out..:whistling2:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

moore said:


> The other side...


How many Mexicans can you fit in there?


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

moore said:


> Well that's what I tape my butts and seams with..plaster..after that it's a/p all the way:yes:


That's my system too. I switch from brown bag to white bag So I can get my angles done in one shot.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

plugger said:


> Wrappers thrown over the shoulder into the back seat no doubt!
> 
> Just think of what you could find cleaning that thing out..:whistling2:


 I had a smoke fall out of the ashtray a few weeks ago... That was a hairy situation...on the side of a 4 lane highway trying to put the fire out with mountan dews,,,:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> How many Mexicans can you fit in there?


 That's not funny! You will NEVER find one in my truck or on my job....PROMISE!!!:yes::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## plugger (Apr 4, 2013)

moore said:


> I had a smoke fall out of the ashtray a few weeks ago... That was a hairy situation...on the side of a 4 lane highway trying to put the fire out with mountan dews,,,:yes:


Fall out the ashtray? You mean fall out the window?:jester:

Ive droped a few while driving too.. Tis one way to really get your heart racing thats for sure!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

plugger said:


> Fall out the ashtray? You mean fall out the window?:jester:



Not a good idea Plugger. Have you ever heard of black Saturday?


----------



## plugger (Apr 4, 2013)

gazman said:


> Not a good idea Plugger. Have you ever heard of black Saturday?


I was implying that his car was the ashtray thus going out the window! And yes mate im well aware..


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Sorry I misunderstood your comment.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Once a year! :thumbsup:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Wow, you can afford to buy a clean truck every year!!!?:whistling2:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I do declare Mr. moore, you are a swine. What a sty. My trucks get pretty dirty and cleaned every two years and still doesn't look that bad.
You and fr8 both need camper tops on your trucks. Keep the mess in the back.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I do declare Mr. moore, you are a swine. What a sty. My trucks get pretty dirty and cleaned every two years and still doesn't look that bad.
> You and fr8 both need camper tops on your trucks. Keep the mess in the back.


Gotta use em!:thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

I used to be a bit of a 'freak' over cleanliness. Then I decided it was unnatural - something we're coerced into by social upbringing - so I got over it.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I do declare Mr. moore, you are a swine. What a sty. My trucks get pretty dirty and cleaned every two years and still doesn't look that bad.
> You and fr8 both need camper tops on your trucks. Keep the mess in the back.


When I bought that truck I stopped by my dads house to show him .
He looked at it and said WTF you going to do with that? I said:blink: what do you mean? He said it's a short bed!!! How you going to haul scaffold in that?! A life lesson....It was my first short bed..It will be my last..:yes:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I have a 5x8 trailer for hauling any larger scaffold frames other than a couple bakers. I like to keep my tools under cover. WET TOOLS=:furious:
My silverado has a 6' bed.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

So who do I hand my crown down to? :laughing:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

:laughing: You insulted your wife on the other thread and then BAM!!! your trucks clean.......looks like the punishment fit the crime hahaha :lol:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Looks good but you missed the pedals. :whistling2:
Are you happier with a clean truck or do you miss wallowing in the sty?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I still got It!!! :thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> do you miss wallowing in the sty?


yes I missed it!! :whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

......


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

moore said:


> ......




Better wipe your feet before you get out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Better wipe your feet before you get out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't notice till I was walking back to the truck . I thought damm......I'm like pig pen off of Charlie Brown.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Hahaha sanding day ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Aussiecontractor said:


> Hahaha sanding day ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yep..


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

moore said:


> Yep..


Did u have a leak on the way or ur truck did?:blink:


----------

